# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  transport Lopatinečka - RODA, dobro nagrađujemo

## apricot

ima li itko tko bi danas ili sutra ranije ujutro mogao do Lopatinečke (Horvaćanska), podići novo izdanje Rodina kljuna  :D i prebaciti do RODE.

nagrada: prvi će vidjeti novo izdanje, prije svih nas!
(jedan primjerak Kljuna plus AS naljepnicu za auto poklanjamo)

----------


## ivarica

sredjeno  :D

----------


## apricot

:D

----------

